# Are you a Knick fan?... What's your worst moment being a Knick fan?



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Honestly... I can't help but have nightmares over it... I don't remember if it was in '92 or '93 but in the playoffs when Charles Smith kept gettin' rejected under the rim as time was expiring which would have won the game for the Knick in the Eastern Conference....

Does anyone recall this sequence?... I remember watchin' the tube with my friend and we were so disgusted... I wanted to kill my TV with Charles Smith in it... The dude got blocked like a gazillion times and still couldn't put the ball in the hoop... He was right underneath it!.. :upset: 

Damn... my worst moment as a Knick fan... watching that pathetic moron not being able to put the ball in the hoop to send the Knicks to the finals.... :upset: 


2nd worst moment.... When Reggie Miller went to town on us with 9 seconds left and down 7 (I believe) and end up losing... Couldn't believe it....

And... I almost forgot.... a sad day in Knick history..: When Patrick got traded to the Sonics...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Charles Smith got fouled. They wouldnt call a foul on his highness' Bulls team. Jordan was the best but he didnt need all the help the refs gave him.

My worst moment was when Bernard King went down with his knee injury. I remember how Nauesus I felt.:hurl:


----------



## DOCTORJSTUNSLA (Nov 12, 2002)

GAME 5 OF THE 1993 CONFERENCE FINALS VS THE BULLS WAS REMEMBERED AS THE CHARLES SMITH MEMORIAL TO ALL KNICK FANS. THE MAN DID NOT GO UP STRONG AND TRY AND DRAW A FOUL OR EVEN TRY AND DUNK IT HE WENT UP SOFT AND HE GOT HIS WEAK STUFF TOSSED 4 TIMES!!!


----------

